# NetFlow v9 exports (ng_netflow) missing MAC addresses



## marianh (Jul 2, 2017)

I need MAC addresses (IN_SRC_MAC and OUT_DST_MAC fields) in NetFlow v9 exports.
Has there been a change since this post from year 2013?

Packet capture of sent Netflow template:

```
Cisco NetFlow/IPFIX
Version: 9
Count: 23
SysUptime: 1117945.000000000 seconds
Timestamp: Jun 28, 2017 09:12:41.000000000 Central Europe Daylight Time
FlowSequence: 11272
SourceId: 0
FlowSet 1 [id=0] (Data Template): 256,259
FlowSet Id: Data Template (V9) (0)
FlowSet Length: 172
Template (Id = 256, Count = 20)
Template Id: 256
Field Count: 20
Field (1/20): IP_SRC_ADDR
Field (2/20): IP_DST_ADDR
Field (3/20): IP_NEXT_HOP
Field (4/20): INPUT_SNMP
Field (5/20): OUTPUT_SNMP
Field (6/20): PKTS
Field (7/20): BYTES
Field (8/20): OUT_PKTS
Field (9/20): OUT_BYTES
Field (10/20): FIRST_SWITCHED
Field (11/20): LAST_SWITCHED
Field (12/20): L4_SRC_PORT
Field (13/20): L4_DST_PORT
Field (14/20): TCP_FLAGS
Field (15/20): PROTOCOL
Field (16/20): IP_TOS
Field (17/20): SRC_AS
Field (18/20): DST_AS
Field (19/20): SRC_MASK
Field (20/20): DST_MASK
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2017)

As far as I know NetFlow data doesn't contain MAC addresses.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetFlow


----------



## marianh (Jul 3, 2017)

SirDice said:


> As far as I know NetFlow data doesn't contain MAC addresses.


Check more appropriate source: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/technologies/tk648/tk362/technologies_white_paper09186a00800a3db9.html
And we're talking about NetFlow *version 9* here.


----------

